# took some more



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

these turned out a bit better


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

these are better


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

some of our stuff, our 92 chevy with the new strobe light, new signs on our 05 ram, our loader sitting waiten for some work. and our international hope to get the body redone on the international this summer


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

*snowman*

saw this today when i went to PT, some people need more things to do


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

^^You mean like taking pictures of piles of snow?^^ The snowman is your best picture, I'll give you that.


----------

